# Mk1 Motorised Rear Spoiler Conversion



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

After a very long time the project is almost done. Just a few final adjustments and its ready to go!

Its set up on an adjustable speed sensor and also has the option of up and down settings.

Just need to re-position the PPI strip under the tailgate as it sits in a bit too far at the moment. On a standard car with no bodykit, its sits perfectly but other than that, nearly ready to roll and in my very biased opinion, one of the best mods to upgrade the rear of Mk1 that can be achieved.

There will be the opportunity in the near future for people to purchase a complete rear spoiler conversion as it has been produced in a way that this can be reproduced relatively easily. The car and spoiler conversion will be displayed at GTI Inters for people to look at and anyone interested in upgrading can let me know.

Special thanks go out to Lego Man who has been heavily involved in pulling everything together and making what was once a thought into reality.

Anyway here's some pics and a video to give you a feel:


































Video:





A video with it moving up and down when driving will be on its way soon.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

that looks superb


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work mate I bet it took some doing


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Impressive


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

That looks amazing mate. When are you going to post a "How To" :lol:


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

I was gonna ask if anyone had thought about doing this but decided against. I thought people would be like "too much hard work, wrong shape, size etc" but that looks amazing!!! Someone should sell these bootlids... would be massively popular!!!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Superb bit of kit, How much [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Would it be easy to install.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

More pics for me to take !!!!

SAV..


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stevebeechTA said:


> Superb bit of kit, How much [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Would it be easy to install.


We will be producing a few kits that will be replacement tailgates that will come with full set up and connection etc but they are not going to be mass produced.

We are interested in gauging interest to start off with, but they certainly arent going to be the cheapest mod on the market!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Been waiting for this 

Excellent work!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

"And now for something completely different" Well done a great piece of work there.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good Steve. Lot of work there.

Love the look from the rear, not sure on the side on, but that's why I ended up putting my spoiler back on.

Definitely original though.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done Steve, looks good to me.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Stunning piece of work. Well done.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Ingenious modification [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

What a terrific piece of work, Steve . . and big doff of the cap to you and *lego man* for a job very well done! To add to the fact that you have the option of speed sensored deployment AND an on/off switch is brilliant. One thing I must ask though. The angle of the original is deliberate due to the fact it's not just cosmetic but very much designed to keep the car ON the road! *Q: Does the degrees of angle of yours closely reflect that of the standard spoiler?
*
. . . . I may just well be interested .. 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks very clever Steve and well engineered... 

cheers

Rich


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all, thanks.

I think it looks outstanding! Looks even bet in the flesh! 
Little bit of a pain barrier to go through but well worth the effort.

I wonder what one looks like in red.... !!! :wink:

Lego


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Another video showing the Spoiler raising having set it to 15 mph:






Steve


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks very nice, I do like that. I'm guess something like this is going to cost at least a grand considering you're buying a whole new tailgate, have it sprayed and not to mention the amount of work needed to custom fit the spoiler to the tailgate. Fair enough it won't be the cheapest mod as you mentioned but I know from personal experience how much time and effort goes into making such a bespoke product from scratch and the costs involved are justified as a result.

Well done to you both for showing us something original. 8)


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice mate, welldone


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Superb mod!

Well done!!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks really well done, top job.


----------



## julian9876 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks excellent mate!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks real good. love it. Is that an extra brake light as well. Are you going to tint it to match the rear lights ?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

malstt said:


> That looks real good. love it. Is that an extra brake light as well. Are you going to tint it to match the rear lights ?


thanks.

Yes, the rear break light will be tinted.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.

I have a MK2 spoiler and a bare tailgate sitting in the garage, but don't think I have the ability to do it myself  that looks factory fit 

Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Just to be totally original - not - and add to the general feeling that this mod is, indeed, the puppy's privates. Excellent work, professionally done. If only I had a grand or so.

A massive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

I like!!  

Shak


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

That look real nice  Good job 8)


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Well done :wink: Looks great 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

omg loving that!Simon expect a call tomorrow mate :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

...Clever 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Now why could not Audi have done that with the face lift 
Kevin

Looks like I'm going to have to start saving


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My old spoiler is already off so im already for one... 8) 8) 
Well done.
Steve


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Another video showing the Spoiler raising *having set it to 15 mph*:
> 
> Steve


Steve, does this mean that the speed sensor is adjustable? Also, I'd asked in an earlier post about the angle of the spoiler - is it also adjustable?


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

i would say this is the best TT modification ever..... looks flipping awesome aesthetically, however how did you work out the optimum angle for the the spoiler etc?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've just spotted a big design flaw... :?

Only works with tintops... :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

wow I really solid and original mod you have there. Well done


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, speed sensor is fully adjustable to what ever speed you select.

In regards to angle, the spoiler has been set to the exact angle of the Mk2 and is not adjustable as with the original Mk2 unit!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I've just spotted a big design flaw... :?
> 
> Only works with tintops... :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


We will be doing a Roadster version but wanted one on my car first!

Watch this space!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats truely superb work mate

congrats


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I've just spotted a big design flaw... :?
> ...


I have a spare bootlid at APS if you need a mule... :roll:

Cheers

rich


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Might take you up on that!

Give me a few weeks Rich and i'll be back in touch!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, but leave me the Abt spoiler! Somebody might wanna buy a genuine one!

cheers

rich


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Good work, impressed that you went through with it. I had looked into this last year & was told that the boot catch would be a problem so didn't bother going any further.
Just out of curiosity does it sit higher up the boot lid to avoid the problem of the boot catch (maybe it wasnt a problem after all) & where does any water drain into?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

nikos525 said:


> Good work, impressed that you went through with it. I had looked into this last year & was told that the boot catch would be a problem so didn't bother going any further.
> Just out of curiosity does it sit higher up the boot lid to avoid the problem of the boot catch (maybe it wasnt a problem after all) & where does any water drain into?
> 
> Thanks
> Nick


Hi Nick,

Thanks for your kind words.

The spoiler does clears the catch, and for the water drain off is a modifaction each side of the tail gate
to drain water with the original TT gutter.

Lego


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

nikos525 said:


> Good work, impressed that you went through with it. I had looked into this last year & was told that the boot catch would be a problem so didn't bother going any further.
> Just out of curiosity does it sit higher up the boot lid to avoid the problem of the boot catch (maybe it wasnt a problem after all) & where does any water drain into?
> 
> Thanks
> Nick


Yes you are quite right, the catch did need adjustment and an adjustment to the drainage pipes from the standard Mk2 was also required!

This was most certainly not a straight forward modification but a number of solutions have been achieved for these and various other issues to get close to producing a product that can be replicated.

It must be said that its now my favourite modification to date, barring the performance of course!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

What he said! Lol! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> My old spoiler is already off so im already for one... 8) 8)
> Well done.
> Steve


 Tut tut Steve, remember your fav saying "less is more" mate :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > My old spoiler is already off so im already for one... 8) 8)
> ...


That's the beauty of this though!

You can go smooth or spoilered when you want!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

the one thing that made me like the Mk2 was the spoiler ... and there is now hope it can be fitted to a Mk1 ... now we just need to find one !


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

so when you going to be ready to start knocking these out?????????


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks very good. I see you have the additional brake light - does that mean you have done away with the original high-level brake light? If so, is the new one positioned correctly to pass an MOT?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

wul said:


> so when you going to be ready to start knocking these out?????????


We are gathering general equires first and should be taking
pre orders via mid April.

Cheers

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Another video.

This shows the spoiler lifting up at a setpoint of 15 mph.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEXV6TtLF6A&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > My old spoiler is already off so im already for one... 8) 8)
> ...


Its a stealth spoiler so it does qualify for the less is more brigade as it comes in to play when needed not a sightly lump of s..t hanging off the rear end.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


 Na not having that Steve but whatever floats your boat is fine by me. :wink:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

looks oem. keep us posted when u set the price!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Tut tut Steve, remember your fav saying "less is more" mate :wink:[/quote]

Its a stealth spoiler so it does qualify for the less is more brigade as it comes in to play when needed not a sightly lump of s..t hanging off the rear end.
Steve[/quote]

Na not having that Steve but whatever floats your boat is fine by me. :wink:[/quote]

Dont see you signing up for one Les as more is more to some...   
Steve


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Still can't get over how cool this looks but has any one done one similar to the Boxter pop up spoiler

Kevin


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

I also looked into this quite some time ago and decided it was WAAAAY too much work for me!

Now someone else has done it... .WOW! amazing! Jealous much? yup... Deffo interested when this comes out! 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Fit one of these and the next thing you know you will be getting jibes saying your trying to make your car look like a Mk2 just like the V6 guys say if you put a V6 rear valance on or a V6 front bumper. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Tut tut Steve, remember your fav saying "less is more" mate :wink:


Its a stealth spoiler so it does qualify for the less is more brigade as it comes in to play when needed not a sightly lump of s..t hanging off the rear end.
Steve[/quote]

Na not having that Steve but whatever floats your boat is fine by me. :wink:[/quote]

Dont see you signing up for one Les as more is more to some...   
Steve[/quote]

Na not for me, I don't wish to copy the Mk2 Steve :roll: I can't see this being a cheap mod and for what it is I will spend my money elsewhere (whats left of it) If people like it as a gizmo or whatever fine I have no problem with that at all, each to their own etc I already have the CB Telson extension and am happy with that.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Morning Les!

What is a CB Telson extension ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> Morning Les!
> 
> What is a CB Telson extension ?


 Good morning to you Mr Lego. CB= Carbon Fibre (spoiler extension) mate.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Les!
> ...


The V6 looking one..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


 Na nothing like it, the CB is FAR superior


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Les,

So instead of making your TT look like a mk2 you have gone for the v6 look with
brembo brakes? Lol

Lego

Ps like your style!

Here is a link for a similar add on like yours for a mk2 
http://www.thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp?cat=5003&product=202454


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> Les,
> 
> So instead of making your TT look like a mk2 you have gone for the v6 look with
> brembo brakes? Lol
> ...


Of course the Telson CB was out way before any for the Mk1 :lol: Brembo brakes??? Porkers mate ( which may well be Brembos) So tell me Lego which V6 has standard 6 pot ECS 6 pot brakes then cos its no V6 I know? :wink:

Do me a favour just look at those big bad boys.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey les,

I thought you had the new brembo stick on covers to match your stick on spoiler!!

Lol

Only joking before everone starts! The look the part mate!

Look very similar to mine...

Lego


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I must say that I'm impressed with that. Not so much the mod itself or even the idea, but the determination and sheer effort that must have gone into this to overcome all the little awkward and time consuming obstacles that such a job throws up. It's very far from just buying something ready made and bolting it on in the knowledge that it will fit first time because someone else has done all the development work. Congrats!

Mind you, it would have been easier to just buy a Mk2 . . . . . :wink: . . . . . . . runs away . . . .


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Fantastic little mod! You should be proud 8) Looks awesome.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> Hey les,
> 
> I thought you had the new brembo stick on covers to match your stick on spoiler!!
> 
> ...


Stick on indeed :roll: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Stick on? Or strap-on? Oh wait, wrong Forum...


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

brittan said:


> Mind you, it would have been easier to just buy a Mk2 . . . . . :wink: . . . . . . . runs away . . . .


totally agree,i'll be buying the same model as yours in a couple of years for half of what you paid for yours :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Diverat said:


> Still can't get over how cool this looks but has any one done one similar to the Boxter pop up spoiler
> 
> Kevin


Hi kev

Glad you like it!

Now there's an idea........

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

caney said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you, it would have been easier to just buy a Mk2 . . . . . :wink: . . . . . . . runs away . . . .
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Count me in on that one!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


hey mate did you get the pm i sent you?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Count me in on that one![/quote]
hey mate did you get the pm i sent you?[/quote]

Didn't get it mate! It was just bull s**t.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

That has to be one of the most trick mods I have ever seen. You have really outdone yourself with that one.


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

So when or have any been made for selling yet?

Never seen this topic before.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

duncs09 said:


> So when or have any been made for selling yet?
> 
> Never seen this topic before.
> 
> ...


We are gauging interest to start off with, in the meantime we are putting together prices for the supply and supply and fit.

Regards

Lego


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well it's a great job you have done and you can gauge me as an interested buyer. 

Cheers


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

duncs09 said:


> Well it's a great job you have done and you can gauge me as an interested buyer.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, I will add you to our list of interested buyers.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't this standard ? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Didnt realise there was a list, can you add me as well.
Steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Didnt realise there was a list, can you add me as well.
> Steve


your are added.


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm actually really excited about this mod now, I am relatively selective about the mods, been saving up a lot of money from work bonuses and such now that I am settled in my new house. Since the house is pretty much covered and I rent the rooms out for extra cash then I believe it is now time to spoil myself. Hence why I am looking at changing the colour of my car and starting on my mods.

Can you give a very rough figure for what you think this mod will cost if you put it into play?

I know we are playing with rough numbers and I will not hold you to this number at all, but a worst case number would be best as this is what I will keep to the side whilst my other mods go ahead.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Lego,
So there's a list now better stick me on it too.

Kevin


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

duncs09 said:


> I'm actually really excited about this mod now, I am relatively selective about the mods, been saving up a lot of money from work bonuses and such now that I am settled in my new house. Since the house is pretty much covered and I rent the rooms out for extra cash then I believe it is now time to spoil myself. Hence why I am looking at changing the colour of my car and starting on my mods.
> 
> Can you give a very rough figure for what you think this mod will cost if you put it into play?
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

We have had great interest in this product, with some great feedback including yourself, thanks. 
More so that we are putting together a full package for the kit and soon we will be able to 
take full orders with a time scale very soon.

I would rather give you the correct price for the tailgate rather than just a round about figure.

The main control unit for this product has been developed and is ongoing further testing and is almost finalized
for production.

I will be posting later today the functionality of control unit for manual and automatic mode.

Best regards

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Diverat said:


> Hi Lego,
> So there's a list now better stick me on it too.
> 
> Kevin


done with thanks. :wink:


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

lego man said:


> duncs09 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually really excited about this mod now, I am relatively selective about the mods, been saving up a lot of money from work bonuses and such now that I am settled in my new house. Since the house is pretty much covered and I rent the rooms out for extra cash then I believe it is now time to spoil myself. Hence why I am looking at changing the colour of my car and starting on my mods.
> ...


That's fine, I'll just try button up the excitement then! :mrgreen:

Do you have an inclination as to when a price would be quoted? Although I am on here everyday I still wouldn't want to risk missing anything.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

hey guys just to let you know im watching this with a very big interest incase you are putting figures together.cheers,wul


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Ian, we should have a quote for in the next 2 weeks max.

What I can say is to start with we will be taking max 10 orders at a time.

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is another video showing our new spoiler set in automatic at a setpoint of 15 mph. 





Lego


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> Here is another video showing our new spoiler set in automatic at a setpoint of 15 mph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What wind tunnel testing of the spoiler will you be doing then Lego :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

les said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another video showing our new spoiler set in automatic at a setpoint of 15 mph.
> ...


Oh no, what has Les googled now ! ..... :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


 I don't have to Google it Lego as anybody knows when it comes to spoilers the size and angle they are at etc can have varying effects at speed take touring cars for example. You wouldn't want a such a nice mod to spoil the handling at speed or god forbid have the finger pointed at it if something went wrong. :? I do think you have to a bit careful when you are producing something that may affect handling. What if some guy lost it and blamed his new fancy spoiler on the reason why he wrote off his car?  I maybe completely wrong about the above and in fact I hope I am. Maybe the size etc will have little or no effect at all over the OEM one. Just a thought and I'm not wishing to piss on your fire mate and I wish you good luck with it.


----------



## GoldenBunip (Nov 9, 2009)

Thats a nice easy one to get round, simple have us sign a disclaimer starting that we do not hold the fitters responsible our stupid driving and any degradation of the cars handling caused by this modification...


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Les

Thanks for the info. 
Yes i think your right, there isn't much difference between this motorised upgrade and the orignal oem even with the after market sick extensions added :lol: ( joke) It's not like we are selling a whale tail type spoiler either.

Also the angles are based on a mk 2 TT.

Good idea from this, I will take stevs TT on cad well and test the car with the spoiler up and down.
Will post the results if this happens. What a fun day that will be.

Lego

Ps Thanks for the good wishes and luck in this little project. 
At not one time have I ever thought you would like to piss on my fire.
Your my TT forum hero ! :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

GoldenBunip said:


> Thats a nice easy one to get round, simple have us sign a disclaimer starting that we do not hold the fitters responsible our stupid driving and any degradation of the cars handling caused by this modification...


Yes I think your right on this one. Same goes for the ones your can buy in halfords I guess. 
Who is to say that the owner decides to mounts a redious spoiler on his roof?!

I will add this to my list of jobs to do....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> GoldenBunip said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a nice easy one to get round, simple have us sign a disclaimer starting that we do not hold the fitters responsible our stupid driving and any degradation of the cars handling caused by this modification...
> ...


 You may find in the case of a legal action a judge may ask to see evidence of testing and competency of the product (IE fit for the purpose and not endangering the user) There is often a warning about after market parts being fitted that may affect handling and or a disclaimer. I don't think by Joe public signing a disclaimer you would be signing away any responsibilty on the grounds that the purchaser most likely will have no or little knowledge in aerodynamics or race technology :wink: You would probably after prove "stupid driving" in a prosecution. But hey go for it just check out the legal implications just in case. Just cover ya arse boy :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

les said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > GoldenBunip said:
> ...


I understand where you are going with this and that it is with the best intentions, but you have to realise that the spoiler is an Audi Spoiler manufactured by Audi but for a Mk2 rather than a Mk1!

The only change to the spoiler are that its slightly shorter in width (To fit the tailgate) but otherwise identical to the standard set up on the Mk2 in regards to angle etc, so the testing has already been completed. Its not that we are welding a slice of metal to the rear of a car in a random position or random angle hoping for the best with the intention of looks only having a disregard to functionality.

Lego, has said though that he will get some test results, but there is currently only one working prototype and this is not something that is going to be mass produced on the scale of Audi, but thanks for the comments as they are something that we will consider.

Please remember this was just recently something of a thought in my head and is now a prototype reality and not an off the shelf standard Audi Modification.

:roll:


----------



## speedlove (Sep 12, 2009)

that looks f..... amazing please make a how to


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

speedlove said:


> that looks f..... amazing please make a how to


I don't think they will want to do a how to buddy  this is a commercial project 

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

speedlove said:


> that looks f..... amazing please make a how to


Here's a Blue Peter version of how to:

Buy a Mk2 Spoiler (Find someone that has driven into a wall in their Mk2)
Buy a Mk1 Tailgate (Find someone who has driven into a wall in their Mk1)
Chop the bits up to leave you with the bits you need (Be careful using sharp scissors as you may need an adult to help you!)
Stick them together designing a way to fit (Selotape not suitable!)
Manufacture an internal unit to cover the motorised mechanism and keep it OEM (Carpet taken from somone elses Mk1 tailgate preferably)
Manufacture 2 drainage hoses to take away any water running into the spoiler when in the up position when raining (Garden hose could do!)
Connect them to a speed sensor (Glue not suited for this)
Connect the Speed sensor to the car (Don't use the wheels!)
Connect the brake light and heated window connections (Lucky dip on the wires that you have left!)
Prime the final product (Polyfiller could be useful depending on how you get on with the above!)
Paint to exact match colour of your car (Carbon Design could prove tricky as I've not found any checked black paint!)

Then you are done!

Fit the tailgate and drive away the happy owner of a motorised tailgate!

Hope I've not missed anything there but it should get you close! Lol!

:lol:

To be honest, I went into this thinking it was going to be much more straight forward than it actually was and from the point of deciding to do it to getting to where we are now took somewhere close to a year to produce.

Its been quite a development but very much worth it!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

thats brill,imgonna build my own.u make it sound so easy....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > You may find in the case of a legal action a judge may ask to see evidence of testing and competency of the product (IE fit for the purpose and not endangering the user) There is often a warning about after market parts being fitted that may affect handling and or a disclaimer. I don't think by Joe public signing a disclaimer you would be signing away any responsibilty on the grounds that the purchaser most likely will have no or little knowledge in aerodynamics or race technology :wink: You would probably after prove "stupid driving" in a prosecution. But hey go for it just check out the legal implications just in case. Just cover ya arse boy :lol:
> ...


 Thanks for the clarification, now I understand as I didn't know the above before. Good luck with it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## speedlove (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks for the blue peter version ha ha :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Les is right to raise his words of warning. It may be taken off a MK2, and it may not be much modified from the one on the MK2, but it is going on a MK1, which _isn't_ a MK2. Because it suits one car and is safe on that car it doesn't necessarily follow that it will behave just the same on a different car with a different shape, different mechanics and everything else. You can't assume that because Audi have tested it on the MK2 it's going to provide the necessary aerodynamic qualities required for a MK1.

How much do you or I or anyone of us really know about the finer points of auto aerodynamics? Can you be _sure_ it's safe? Well, you can go with a hunch and decide that in all liklihood it's going to be okay - and you'd probably be right. But what if you're not? After all, we already know the MK1 has a dangerous weakness in its design. What happens if you fit one of these on someone's car and then they have just the sort of high speed, potentially fatal accident that prompted Audi to fit a spoiler on the car in the first place? Well, I'll tell you what happens - you face the risk of going to prison for manslaughter.

Doing this to your own car is well and good, but if you are going to sell and fit them you have to be sure it's safe - because once you've taken money from someone you will be legally or even criminally liable if it turns out it isn't. Of course you may be perfectly happy with it, but if it was me I wouldn't be selling and fitting them until it had been properly tested by someone who knows what they are talking about. Now, that may not actually involve a great deal of work or expense. Worth looking into, I think.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Fair enough, we're all entitled to air our views but all this hubbub around this particular mod. I don't hear the same about bodykits, other spoilers, brakes, etc. Remember, when Audi retrofitted the stabilisation assistance (ESP), the owner had a choice to fit or not to fit, the spoiler!


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I think I can help out here, I know a guy who is an expert in Auto Aerodynamics and loves it when you fire questions at him to get his head around, if it is a mk2 spoiler on a mk1 then he should be able to drag up whatever information he needs and let you know what effects you are likely to encounter from it.

From what physics I have done I could already suggest that no difference is going to be seen at any speed your average on the road TT can reach. So this is not going to be a problem. A simple disclaimer stating that owners have the spoiler put on at their own risk would cover all as well. Look at the number of stupid spoilers out there, it's pretty obvious most are not suitable yet they are fitted anyway.

The point of the spoiler is to increase down force on the rear of the car. Since many people completely remove the spoiler from their mk1 and never encounter problems from it then that is evidence enough that this could not cause a problem. Any spoiler is always going to be better performance wise than no spoiler. Worst case scenario is that the spoiler could increase downforce on the rear of the car, enlarging frictional losses between the tyres and road, expelled as heat obviously, resulting in an ever so slightly less power output, however probably nothing noticeable.

It is unlikely to benefit the TT seeing as it never suffers from tyre slip, or at least mine doesn't, then again given the Haldex system, I suppose if the front tyres started to slip, since you have more downforce on the rear then when the differential is applied it can be more so without fear or the rear wheels slipping.

I will put it to Robyn to take a look at and come back with something proven if he has the time. Otherwise my 2 cence worth is this will have sod all effect on the car unless you've banged it up to over 300bhp and are using it on track.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rabTT said:


> Fair enough, we're all entitled to air our views but all this hubbub around this particular mod. I don't hear the same about bodykits, other spoilers, brakes, etc. Remember, when Audi retrofitted the stabilisation assistance (ESP), the owner had a choice to fit or not to fit, the spoiler!


 How do you know that the makers of body kits, spoilers and the like haven't tested them on the cars they have fitted them to and therefore can prove how well the function? That's right you don't and I would bet most have for the reasons both I and Mark have stated. Companies aren't stupid enough to make something like big brakes for instance and not test them on the car they are meant to fit.
Regarding DIY. I think the law here maybe different than a company fitting things for you. I have Been involved in my profession with items you could buy say at B&Q. All that is required is some advice on the safe use of these items. However hand them to a member of the public to use as with say mould and condensation eradication chemicals and its a whole new ball game. 
You HAVE to provide things like goggles and instruct people how to use the things safely. You can hire power tools, buy power tools with the minimum of safety advice etc. However in employment a company wont get away with just that. Operatives have to go on courses and show they have passed a training course plus sign a document stating they are proficient in the use of the toll they have been trained to use.
I could go on but you get the picture I'm sure. All we are doing here is warning our friends of the dangers that COULD be lurking around the corner and urging them to check out their responsibilities to their customers. Nothing may ever happen but it takes just one accident and a trip to some injury specialists lawyers and well, who knows what may come of it.
Just cover your backs because there is always somebody out there who would be willing to stick a knife in it. .


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

> Regarding DIY. I think the law here maybe different than a company fitting things for you. I have Been involved in my profession with items you could buy say at B&Q. All that is required is some advice on the safe use of these items. However hand them to a member of the public to use as with say mould and condensation eradication chemicals and its a whole new ball game.
> You HAVE to provide things like goggles and instruct people how to use the things safely. You can hire power tools, buy power tools with the minimum of safety advice etc. However in employment a company wont get away with just that. Operatives have to go on courses and show they have passed a training course plus sign a document stating they are proficient in the use of the toll they have been trained to use.


Not picking or anything just so it is not perceived that way, but it is now illegal in this country to be tampering with your house electrics unless you are qualified to do so, however you can still purchase any parts you need to do the tampering along with the tools. You will receive no warning from said company yet they are not liable if you frazzle yourself.

Admittedly on the part that you buy it will state on it that you must be qualified to install this item, but that 
is as far ass it goes. If you have an allergy to nuts and something warns you it may contain nuts, yet you still eat it then you do not have a leg to stand on. So if you buy a spoiler, and upon purchasing the spoiler it is stated that it may not be suited to your car please seek manufacturers advise, and you put it on anyway, then it is very much your own fault.

A disclaimer like that is all that is needed. However I agree, if this is going to be commercialised then a simple check with Audi would probably do it, they can do the calculations on paper just to show that it will provide relevant forces and then you can sell it as Audi compatible. Who knows, Audi themselves may be interested if you are providing an automated spoiler.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

duncs09 said:


> > Regarding DIY. I think the law here maybe different than a company fitting things for you. I have Been involved in my profession with items you could buy say at B&Q. All that is required is some advice on the safe use of these items. However hand them to a member of the public to use as with say mould and condensation eradication chemicals and its a whole new ball game.
> > You HAVE to provide things like goggles and instruct people how to use the things safely. You can hire power tools, buy power tools with the minimum of safety advice etc. However in employment a company wont get away with just that. Operatives have to go on courses and show they have passed a training course plus sign a document stating they are proficient in the use of the toll they have been trained to use.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

duncs09 said:


> > Regarding DIY. I think the law here maybe different than a company fitting things for you. I have Been involved in my profession with items you could buy say at B&Q. All that is required is some advice on the safe use of these items. However hand them to a member of the public to use as with say mould and condensation eradication chemicals and its a whole new ball game.
> > You HAVE to provide things like goggles and instruct people how to use the things safely. You can hire power tools, buy power tools with the minimum of safety advice etc. However in employment a company wont get away with just that. Operatives have to go on courses and show they have passed a training course plus sign a document stating they are proficient in the use of the toll they have been trained to use.
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Les re the lack of interest Audi will have in helping  also as it is "simply" a MK2 automated spoiler already they will know all about it. It can't hurt to ask but I wouldn't think they would help.

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I have to agree with Les re the lack of interest Audi will have in helping  also as it is "simply" a MK2 automated spoiler already they will know all about it. It can't hurt to ask but I wouldn't think they would help.
> 
> Charlie


 Oi grandson. :x Will you bloody well STOP agreeing with me for gods sake [smiley=stop.gif] Have you any idea how it looks on the forum [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think people are assuming a bit too much about the aerodynamics of a spoiler at road speeds (even slightly illegal road speeds). The Mk1 spoiler is there to stop the body acting like a wing at *very* high speeds (the sort of speeds that would give you an instant ban in the UK), it's not going to help you go round a bend at 40. This motorised spoiler will do exactly the same thing, to some degree. It probably wont be as effective as the Mk1 version as it's not designed for this body, but it'll certainly disturb the airflow off the back off the car enough to reduce lift (nailing a strip of 2x4 to the boot would do the same thing).

With spoiler design, it's always a trade off between reducing lift and increasing drag, with the piece of 2x4 at one end of the spectrum and the audi designed, wind-tunnel tested mk1 spoiler at the other. This version will sit somewhere in between, but it's not going to throw the car off the road and it's not going to make it stick to it like glue. Either way, at normal road speeds the only thing this will do is slow you down marginally. Maybe more than the standard spoiler... Maybe less, who knows.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all ( Update )

Thanks you all for your concerns about this project. From this I have now book the vehicle in for testing with a company called Mira. Mira luckly is 40 miles from me and are around the corner from Stevs.

Thanks to Dave at Mira, he gave me lots and lots of info about the mk1 TT with the many problems that
Audi had with the rear on the vehicle lifting in the early days as he explained to me the type of testing he 
did for the mk1 TT.

It also sound like I have just missed meeting Richard Hammond as Top Gear was just test a corsa with a massive spoiler!

Dam !

Back on track, Dave is going to give me a call when there is a nice time slot so that he can spend more time with me explaning a few things on the way. Should be next week, but time will be tight with stevs engine upgrade which starts next week.

Plus I get my beast back to! 500bhp here we come! Just thought I would drop that one in!

Again he agrees that they shouldnt be much difference, and explained that we could impove on Audi dessign.

Hopefully this should put this side of the project to bed!

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> I think people are assuming a bit too much about the aerodynamics of a spoiler at road speeds (even slightly illegal road speeds). The Mk1 spoiler is there to stop the body acting like a wing at *very* high speeds (the sort of speeds that would give you an instant ban in the UK), it's not going to help you go round a bend at 40. This motorised spoiler will do exactly the same thing, to some degree. It probably wont be as effective as the Mk1 version as it's not designed for this body, but it'll certainly disturb the airflow off the back off the car enough to reduce lift (nailing a strip of 2x4 to the boot would do the same thing).
> 
> With spoiler design, it's always a trade off between reducing lift and increasing drag, with the piece of 2x4 at one end of the spectrum and the audi designed, wind-tunnel tested mk1 spoiler at the other. This version will sit somewhere in between, but it's not going to throw the car off the road and it's not going to make it stick to it like glue. Either way, at normal road speeds the only thing this will do is slow you down marginally. Maybe more than the standard spoiler... Maybe less, who knows.


Hi, 
The vehicle will be tested at 200mph and at 15 degree angles. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Having a nice April the first are we Lego?
Kevin


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Diverat said:


> Having a nice April the first are we Lego?
> Kevin


lol, trust someone to post that!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Just thought I would confirm that the above is NOT a dumb April fool joke,
and we are having various tests carried out at Mira.

Thanks

Lego


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

True enough, Audi probably wouldn't care, someone might who wanted to help with commercialisation, I don't know what lego man and co do and whether they are in a business already that allows them to do all this with ease so lack of knowledge on my part.

Was just throwing in my uneducated 2 cence worth, I picked up bits and pieces of knowledge, I just struggle throwing it all together.

Hopefully all is well though and it works out fine. I'll keep checking here for updates though.

:mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My car is despoilered and i know from before and after driving that there is a noticeable difference in handling.
Going round corners or bends the spoiler is not active and will only slow you down due to the drag it creates.
Up to 100 on the flat there is no difference but above this the back end does go lighter.
I dont like the OEM spoiler as i think its looks like an after thought stuck on. Which is true as it was a quick fix to overcome the people abusing the car in Germany, i think.
I would like the facility to spoil air when it is rqd but also the benefit of the stealth look when not rqd.
This has the making of a product i would certainly purchase and seeing as it is being developed by two of the most successful modders on the forum im sure the quality of the product will not be compromised for cost. Im in.
This will be 50 quid well spent or whatever it cost.
Top work guys, i would sign any disclaimer to free you from responsibility.
Can i have 1 fitted before italy please...  
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> My car is despoilered and i know from before and after driving that there is a noticeable difference in handling.
> Going round corners or bends the spoiler is not active and will only slow you down due to the drag it creates.
> Up to 100 on the flat there is no difference but above this the back end does go lighter.
> I dont like the OEM spoiler as i think its looks like an after thought stuck on. Which is true as it was a quick fix to overcome the people abusing the car in Germany, i think.
> ...


£50 :lol: :lol: :lol: Steve mate it was gone past 12 noon when you posted that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > My car is despoilered and i know from before and after driving that there is a noticeable difference in handling.
> ...


Im in a different time zone.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is some nice pictures that David Wayne sent today. He also said that we could take some videos and pictures when they test the new Mortised Spoiler on Mr Wrights car.



















Lego


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

les said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough, we're all entitled to air our views but all this hubbub around this particular mod. I don't hear the same about bodykits, other spoilers, brakes, etc. Remember, when Audi retrofitted the stabilisation assistance (ESP), the owner had a choice to fit or not to fit, the spoiler!
> ...


Wooow, wind yer neck in *les* - I was simply saying that I wouldn't have thought that EVERY SINGLE stick-on, bolt-on, glue-on, screw-on mod that you can buy is tested and passed by the likes of TUV, etc. We're all entitled to comment on here and a little mutual respect, mate.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rabTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > rabTT said:
> ...


 Necks well wound in but when you make such statements then you should at least be sure of what you are suggesting. This is not a stick on bolt on job though is it, its a serious piece of kit or at least it should be. I'm chilled as I wont be investing in one of these but great if people are and I hope its a big success. BTW please don't alter my quote as I didn't underline what you have. Comment all you like we all do and mutual respect is given. I think its you who have over reacted as I was simply stating parts designed to alter aerodynamics and or affect handling will most certainly be tested before they go on sale. Read back as to what both I and Mark have said on the subject as its quite a serious matter in fact. We arent talking go faster strpies here.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Now then childen...

Les, again thanks for your comments. Criticism is good in development.
If fact, if we can work with Mira we could really adjust this new spoiler to suit a more sporting ride!

To cheer all you guys up here is me launching Stevs car after my playing with the 
nos control settings!

Lit all four wheels even in second gear! To much gas !!!!

Here you go 





Lego


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lego man said:


> Now then childen...
> 
> Les, again thanks for your comments. Criticism is good in development.
> If fact, if we can work with Mira we could really adjust this new spoiler to suit a more sporting ride!
> ...


 Lego mate ,you miss understand its not criticism but advise as I know a little about these things and how the law works. I only have your interest at heart and I wouldn't want to see you on the wrong end of some court case as both Mark and myself have pointed out. Glad to see you are doing a little development work and testing as I am sure it will keep you in good stead for the future with the spoiler. Nothing like showing you have done thorough testing and can show it. Good luck with it all.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Topman cheers Les.

Maybe criticisum maybe is not the right word but you get my drift. In our office, our team all way work like this 
simular to google. Having lots of fun a banter on the way.

Lego

Ps still love your stickon brembo brakes...!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

lego man said:


> Lit all four wheels even in second gear! To much gas !!!!
> 
> Here you go
> 
> ...


 :lol: you nutter!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

les said:


> *How do you know that the makers of body kits, spoilers and the like haven't tested them on the cars they have fitted them to and therefore can prove how well the function?That's right you don't *and I would bet most have for the reasons both I and Mark have stated. Companies aren't stupid enough to make something like big brakes for instance and not test them on the car they are meant to fit.


Wooow, wind yer neck in *les* - I was simply saying that I wouldn't have thought that EVERY SINGLE stick-on, bolt-on, glue-on, screw-on mod that you can buy is tested and passed by the likes of TUV, etc. We're all entitled to comment on here and a little mutual respect, mate. [/quote]



les said:


> Necks well wound in but when you make such statements then you should at least be sure of what you are suggesting. This is not a stick on bolt on job though is it, its a serious piece of kit or at least it should be. I'm chilled as I wont be investing in one of these but great if people are and I hope its a big success. BTW please don't alter my quote as I didn't underline what you have. Comment all you like we all do and mutual respect is given. I think its you who have over reacted as I was simply stating parts designed to alter aerodynamics and or affect handling will most certainly be tested before they go on sale. Read back as to what both I and Mark have said on the subject as its quite a serious matter in fact. We arent talking go faster strpies here.


LOL, what you like mate! I thought he who knows all, would know that I was simply highlighting the text that I was referring to, when trying to explain my point. Shall we agree that we both may need to read back over posts before commenting. Suffice to say that even *lego man*picked up on something as he used the word "critisism" (please note my use of " " to quote text) of your comments in a recent posts, although stating later that it might not be totally the right way to describe your comments.

What I suppose that I'm trying to say in this case, that it can sometimes be difficult to express sentiment behind what is the written word. Believe it or not, it's you that have misunderstood me and maybe it is I that hasn't explained myself well enough - I was simply saying that I wouldn't have thought that every spoiler out there will have had such rigorous testing. Think about it - ALL those spoilers/bodykits, for all those different cars 

Anyway, enough of this *VSPURS*/*lego man*, once again hats off to you guys for some excellent engineering to get your mod even to this stage. From the posts and conversations that I've had, it's being well received and supported by many. *lego man*, I'll be back in touch mate, as I've had another thought . . . :roll:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all ** update**

We are ready for a small production on the electric / control unit side, but still working on the fabrication.
Once this is complete, we will be ready to confirm a price for the install and installation costs.

The tail gate will be also available for supply only, painted and delivered with control unit, wiring loom and fitting instructions.

Will keep you posted.

Lego


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lego man said:


> Hi all ** update**
> 
> We are ready for a small production on the electric / control unit side, but still working on the fabrication.
> Once this is complete, we will be ready to confirm a price for the install and installation costs.
> ...


num 1 on the list please


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

once i get the price and I am happy I will put my bid in but how easy is the fitting and wiring. Can any local bodyshop be able to do the task or is it quite complex?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

smithtt said:


> once i get the price and I am happy I will put my bid in but how easy is the fitting and wiring. Can any local bodyshop be able to do the task or is it quite complex?


We are still deciding whether or not the price will include a complete service from start to finish including fitting, testing, painting etc or whether we offer it in kit form, which to be honest is going to be very difficult due to the complexity of the modification.

Don't worry, its still being worked on and no-one has been forgotten, and we will post more here once we have options available to buy.

The prototype on my car will be possible for people to view at Stanford Hall next Sunday along with the Italy Trip at the end of May and then GTI International in June should anyone wish to check it out!


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I will have my own painting done so u need not worry about that. Fitting will not be a prob either as my painter will tackle that so long as the wiring is explained in kindergarten terms. Thanks mate, look forward to your prices posting.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

smithtt said:


> I will have my own painting done so u need not worry about that. Fitting will not be a prob either as my painter will tackle that so long as the wiring is explained in kindergarten terms. Thanks mate, look forward to your prices posting.


That goes the same for me.
Steve


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I would be interested in a drop it off to you and collect it later all done and looking shhhweeet option


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Get them in carbon looks alot better, and I can maybe do a group buy from OSIR.

Back on topic there must have been a shed load of RnD so hats off to the pair of you for this, will look very good


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I have already lost my spoiler so it must be a plus point in getting the motorised one..
SteV6


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

any further developments on this guys,ie prices or owt :roll:  cheers,wul


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you using the OEM MK2 bits and bobs? As I think the MK2 guys would like to know how to adjust the speed the spoiler deploys at.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

surely in just the same way that other spoilers deploy, like in my personal experience from the Corrado's?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Guys,

We will prices and hopefully a second demo spoiler for the GTI inters.

Sorry it's sort, I am typing on my iPhone !

Speak soon

Lego


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

+1 interested :?:


----------



## Rubix (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done guys!! Cracking work!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Im definately interested  anymore info on when this on how you guys are getting on with the project?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> Im definately interested  anymore info on when this on how you guys are getting on with the project?


Unfortunately, the full time job that pays the bills is getting in the way of development time at the moment!

We'll get there but not there yet!


----------



## dlh (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to the site and am very interested in this. Can anyone tell me if this project was ever completed and if I can purchase the kit living in the US?

Thanks, 
Dlh


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There are a few of us waiting to see if a prodution run will be done, but the chaps involved are busy with their own lives so its a waiting game.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

As Steve says, myself and Lego and so snowed under with other stuff that the project hasnt gone too much further than getting a prototype working as of yet.

There is a second version that has been built but still being finished.

If we find a bit more time (Likely to be the summer) then I hope to have a few of these completed.

I'll update this post once this is done.


----------



## kal225 (May 31, 2010)

Il be on that list Deffo!! Amazing work done buy the guys...


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

+1 count me in. 
I hope the final product will be some self-contained package cause I live oversea.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

hi all,

Massive delay due to people having busy lives.

Are users of this forum still interested in this product?

If so, please give me a repost, I am guessing that this is going to cost around the 2k mark.

If there is are enough genuine inquires, then I will get this put together to start taking deposits. There is a lot of work involved in this so just to make some one off's is not worth it at this stage.

Please give me your thoughts.

BR

Lego


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

2K WOW would that be fully fitted or just a kit? 

Kevin


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

£2k...


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

£2k for a friking spoiler?! might as well use it as a deposit on an mk2 and get the rest of the car with the spoiler.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

woah.... i was... till i saw that price tag!  I understand a lot of hard work has gone into this, but I'm afraid that is out of my price range for a spoiler.

Top job tho, and good luck with the venture.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TBH I dont foresee many taking up the offer, but then again with exclusivity comes a price


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

I could probably trade up to a mk2 for 2 grand...!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Guy on the Vx forum sold his mk1 225 for £4500. He could now buy 2 spoilers. Lol

Superb mod but that's quite an eye watering price.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Theres a spoiler on ebay with motor for 125.00. You proberbly pay 1500 for the paint plus work to craft it in.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

We went from a motorised spoiler back to a fixed one :roll: :roll: this will deffo be an exclusive mod 8)


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> We went from a motorised spoiler back to a fixed one :roll: :roll: this will deffo be an exclusive mod 8)


Cost you a lot more than 2K to do it too Syd


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

2k fitted in that? or 2k for the kit?

I would sell it in a kit form and leave it to the buyer to cut a hole in their boot. If it is 2k for the kit then I don't think anyone will bother. At a very big push 2k fitted if someone really loves it.

Less than £100 for a Mk1 boot lid in fleabay. You could have a few stabs at doing it and still have plenty of change.

I would expect £600 max for the kit and then leave peeps to fit it themselves.

Frase


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Niche mod and very exclusive - a little bit rich for me but sure you'll have select few takers


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think the words "cut and shut" come to mind for this mod, as i believe it requires a MK2 tailgate to be involved.
Steve


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

frakay100 said:


> 2k fitted in that? or 2k for the kit?
> 
> I would sell it in a kit form and leave it to the buyer to cut a hole in their boot. If it is 2k for the kit then I don't think anyone will bother. At a very big push 2k fitted if someone really loves it.
> 
> ...


I share your view.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I was interested but 2 grand is way too much for a spoiler


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

safariTT said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> > 2k fitted in that? or 2k for the kit?
> ...


Me also... To b honest as mentioned... It's a lovely mod and I appreciate the work it must take. But 2k plus selling my car sees me nearly affording a mk2 anyway lol.

Shame as it's a fantastic mod


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

hey guys,

Many thanks for you feedback.

You must understand, at this level of production there is a lot of labour involved hence why this is seems a little expensive. 
A complete supply of the product with the tailgate in primer ready to be painted with controller and wiring harness at a very high standard.

I guess I will put this to bed now and close this topic off my side.

If any of you guys are interested in the future, then feel free to drop me an email has my pms are still not working! ( bit dumb I know)

For the guys who want to have a crack at it yourself, best of luck and feel free to post you results in here.

BR

Lego


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

R80RTT said:


> Theres a spoiler on ebay with motor for 125.00. You proberbly pay 1500 for the paint plus work to craft it in.


do you think I have come up with a random figure? lol you guys make me laugh :lol:

I think you missing lots of points here! one being the interior of the boot? plastic molding to oem looks ? ! Speed controller system that works from can-bus with orignal switch gear! not forgetting the hours of fab work needed.

Nice comment  love it !


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Roller83 said:


> safariTT said:
> 
> 
> > frakay100 said:
> ...


Sorry guys, but I am a little bit of a perfectionist and this is no "fred in a shed job" ( unlike the proto type )

By all means have a go yourself, maybe you could have the spoiler on some kind of flick switch lol

I have 2 business, and its not like I was trying to make a quick buck or 2, I can make more moneys else where! It was more of a matter of interest to you miserable lot!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Si,
ive seen Steve's in the flesh and as a prot its very good.
Is he still running it or has he gone to the finished version ?

Steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

frakay100 said:


> 2k fitted in that? or 2k for the kit?
> 
> I would sell it in a kit form and leave it to the buyer to cut a hole in their boot. If it is 2k for the kit then I don't think anyone will bother. At a very big push 2k fitted if someone really loves it.
> 
> ...


hey frase,

How many users do you think can " cut a hole in their boot", I could supply a tin opener with the kit to! rofl

I have seen your work and it looks great so far, but there are to many people on here who would want there new tailgate to :-

1) complie to an Audi standard
2) last more than 1 year with out any problems with filler dropping out ! :lol:

Lets see how your vehicle copes with big power with all the bling hanging of it ! ( on joking kiddo in a nice way )

your the man, show my how you can supply cheaper to the public to the same standard, I may be missing something here. :?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

lego man said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a spoiler on ebay with motor for 125.00. You proberbly pay 1500 for the paint plus work to craft it in.
> ...


I paid that around that for mine...it was well worth it... I think we should move on to a Baggatti version at 3.5k When can we start...it would be cheaper than adding 6 8 or 10 pots lol i understand the labour hence the comment


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Hi Si,
> ive seen Steve's in the flesh and as a prot its very good.
> Is he still running it or has he gone to the finished version ?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Just having fun in replying to the comments ( you know me )

Yep, still running proto type and imo it will be nothing like the finished product.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

R80RTT said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > R80RTT said:
> ...


hahahahaha

Yerh! lets! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hark said:


> Guy on the Vx forum sold his mk1 225 for £4500. He could now buy 2 spoilers. Lol
> 
> Superb mod but that's quite an eye watering price.


Hark, since when have you liked parting with money. Someone one here told me you was the tightest TT owner on here! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Si,
> ...


If you look back over the thread, i wonder who had first dibs on one !!
If its on can bus, can it work on a preset lateral G at say 0.5 as well as speed related.
Steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


Hey,

I guess so! anything can be done in this world if you put your mind to it! imo not really worth it

Vspurs car is still booked in @ Mira when he is ready, but prob not worth it now has this is not going public.

Would be nice to see some photos of his car in some colored wind ! 8)


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I ve already started to look for one lol anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

R80RTT said:


> I ve already started to look for one lol anyone have any ideas?


I have some really good quality cardboard and the best prick stick you can buy on the market !

Pm me if you want me to send it out to you! oh you cant cos this forums still wants my c**k ! :roll:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

lego man said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > I ve already started to look for one lol anyone have any ideas?
> ...


Are you paying postage?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

R80RTT said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > R80RTT said:
> ...


Tell you what, I have a glue gun and my 9 year old son has just volunteered to fit it for free ! ( under adult supervision )

Hey steve, do you need him to fix that v6t of yours! I am sure he can plug his laptop in and sort that file out of yours!

( this is getting out of hand, good job some foke here can still have a laugh) :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Me files are ok now..the only ones you need, is the ones for ye nails.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Me files are ok now..the only ones you need, is the ones for ye nails.. :roll:
> Steve


hahaha, you think I look camp 2? dam you steve!

Steve if I had to turn, it would be for you ! :-*


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

stevecollier said:


> Me files are ok now..the only ones you need, is the ones for ye nails.. :roll:
> Steve


Great my daughters has just donated her handbag... There is a choice of colours? Pink to go with your furry dice? Or red to go with your nail varnish?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

lego man said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Guy on the Vx forum sold his mk1 225 for £4500. He could now buy 2 spoilers. Lol
> ...


Bollox and you know it. Im still here!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

OMG, they are like buses.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


hahahah sheldon is that you ! didn't think you use this forum anymore! in that case! I take it back Hark!

Bikers wins the award for the " Tightest User Who Wants Everything For Nothing 2011" for the 4th year running !

Better luck next year Harky !


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Next year? Il stlill be here next year! ....... and if you listen to V6 Steve I will still be building the car next year :lol:
Im determined to prove him wrong tho :wink: 
Im going to have to use that voucher this year Charlie/Steve  Thank you very much!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

lego man said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> > 2k fitted in that? or 2k for the kit?
> ...




Well there was no suggestion on how it was done so there is a lot of assumption in what I had written. If it is fabricating a 'cut and shut' as Steve put it, that is a lot of work.

Comply to an Audi standard? I guess the Audi standard reference sheet comes with the parts? 

"Lets see how your vehicle copes with big power with all the bling hanging of it !"

Yeah some people said that about Lamborghini. Not always 100% successful but there was a lot of posters sold in the 80s.

"your the man, show my how you can supply cheaper to the public to the same standard, I may be missing something here"

I have only ever seen some Youtube vids so don't know what the standard is (sorry yes its the audi standard I forgot).

Don't worry I wouldn't waste my time. I am too busy working out how to maintain blingage with big power, it's complex and time consuming, and the talks with Athena are dragging. :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lego man said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Guy on the Vx forum sold his mk1 225 for £4500. He could now buy 2 spoilers. Lol
> ...


Must be a past reference since I don't own a TT anymore. Considering the money I threw away on mods I'm not sure I follow, don't think I've ever bought anything off you either. However, I won't get in to a cash spending argument with any big turbo boys as I know you need literally bottomless pockets.  I do think there is a difference though between being 'tight' and not wasting money on shit you don't need.

Anyway on the few occasions I've met you you seem a nice enough chap, so hopefully all said in jest. I think someone said it at the start quite adequately, exclusivity comes at a price.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hark said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


hark what has the above got to do with not buying someone a drink in the pub! :lol:

dont bite hark, all in fun.

Lol @ you biting at my comments! :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

frakay100 said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > frakay100 said:
> ...


dude, read the thread! if thats the case. Ask questiona first ! (super tip when building a monster TT)

Audi owners expect very high standards when modifying there TTs, especially when it comes to body work! 
You pay for what you get.

Pay monkeys, get peanuts!

PS it was a joke about the body work! (looks great !, if it hold together! JOKE) I guess things never change around here, way to serious for me sometimes! :wink:

chill pill needed!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in a bitey mood tonight, hunting for a new car taking ages and just missed out on a 'good un.' [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

R80RTT said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Me files are ok now..the only ones you need, is the ones for ye nails.. :roll:
> ...


maybe Frase could help us cutting out the cardboard with his body work skills ! RED WTF ! :lol:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hark said:


> I'm in a bitey mood tonight, hunting for a new car taking ages and just missed out on a 'good un.' [smiley=argue.gif]


you and sheldon not going tomorrow now?

have you got a link to the car what you was looking at? interested 8) chase it up tomorrow unless the cash has been handed over [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Guy was meant to send me pictures today but didn't. We talked about going up to him in the week, but I want to check the interior isn't shagged. Trying to find a nice, mildly modded version so I have look at supercharging it over the Winter months.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hark said:


> I'm in a bitey mood tonight, hunting for a new car taking ages and just missed out on a 'good un.' [smiley=argue.gif]


What are you after this time?
Kevin


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

lego man said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


I am only joking, don't be sensitive [smiley=bigcry.gif] But for other this is how it is put together so a lot of work does go into building the custom tailgate.

Buy a Mk2 Spoiler (Find someone that has driven into a wall in their Mk2)
Buy a Mk1 Tailgate (Find someone who has driven into a wall in their Mk1)
Chop the bits up to leave you with the bits you need (Be careful using sharp scissors as you may need an adult to help you!)
Stick them together designing a way to fit (Selotape not suitable!)
Manufacture an internal unit to cover the motorised mechanism and keep it OEM (Carpet taken from somone elses Mk1 tailgate preferably)
Manufacture 2 drainage hoses to take away any water running into the spoiler when in the up position when raining (Garden hose could do!)
Connect them to a speed sensor (Glue not suited for this)
Connect the Speed sensor to the car (Don't use the wheels!)
Connect the brake light and heated window connections (Lucky dip on the wires that you have left!)
Prime the final product (Polyfiller could be useful depending on how you get on with the above!)
Paint to exact match colour of your car (Carbon Design could prove tricky as I've not found any checked black paint!)

I think it is cool though so anything I have said is not to distract from the effort and quality of the mod.

Frase


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in a happier mood now. Sorry. lol


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I am only joking, don't be sensitive [smiley=bigcry.gif] But for other this is how it is put together so a lot of work does go into building the custom tailgate.

Buy a Mk2 Spoiler (Find someone that has driven into a wall in their Mk2)
Buy a Mk1 Tailgate (Find someone who has driven into a wall in their Mk1)

I ve just listed a MK1 boot lid for £25.00 quid


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow that is an eye watering price. Having developed a few products I know how much time and effort as well as money it can take to get a product to market.

I have ruled out more ideas than I have progressed due to exactly this issue.

Would it not be cheaper to just have it on a switch so it is manually controllable? I am not sure how much this would save but if it costs £2k supplied and still needs painting and fitting I can see people getting little change from £2500  

I have a MK2 spoiler and a MK1 tailgate in stock if anyone fancies a punt at this 

Charlie


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Would it not be cheaper to just have it on a switch so it is manually controllable? I am not sure how much this would save but if it costs £2k supplied and still needs painting and fitting I can see people getting little change from £2500


The electronics side would be (should be) relatively cheap. A generic 'hobby' AVR board and a basic CAN bus interface would do the job for £40, so a pared down purpose-built module should come in much cheaper. I imagine the bulk of the price is from the non-electronic stuff.

I'm surprised people haven't started using AVR boards like the Arduino for doing more things in their cars... Like footwell lighting that changes colour with RPM, etc.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

I've trawled through all 14+ pages of this topic this morning - I missed the OP when it was posted and only just saw it.
Quite frankly this is a superb project/product.

It is very expensive but those who are looking at the cost of it as a spoiler only are slightly missing the point ie when the spoiler is down it restores the original, intended aerodynamic look of the Mk1 TT as designed by Audi and that won lots of design accolades.
In that case, *this modification is more than a spoiler*.

Of course the cost of the modification versus the value of the car is relevant but there's a lot of people now on the forum just looking to project cars so hopefully this modification will be produced in larger numbers that just a couple of prototypes.

I can't afford to buy one of these motorised spoliers but I genuinely hope Lego Man and VSPURS make some money and keep developing products like this as it has obviously taken a lot of time, money and sacrifice to get it to a product stage.

Peter


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Spandex said:


> I'm surprised people haven't started using AVR boards like the Arduino for doing more things in their cars... Like footwell lighting that changes colour with RPM, etc.


Now that i like the idea of.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

ian222 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised people haven't started using AVR boards like the Arduino for doing more things in their cars... Like footwell lighting that changes colour with RPM, etc.
> ...


I can just visualise some special people on here having a different light than everyone else as there much faster than anyone else... Maybe we ll start fitting hyper drives soon lol lol


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

petesky said:


> ... when the spoiler is down it restores the original, intended aerodynamic look of the Mk1 TT as designed by Audi and that won lots of design accolades.
> ...


Can't agree you more! This is exactly why I want to get rid of current spoiler. Seems I should begin to save money now.

But still some barrier, I live in CANADA!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Would it not be cheaper to just have it on a switch so it is manually controllable? I am not sure how much this would save but if it costs £2k supplied and still needs painting and fitting I can see people getting little change from £2500
> ...





Spandex said:


> AVR board


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cant be bothered to answer such a ridiculous reply!

40 quid wouldn't buy an hours worth of a coders time! I have an developer who works on our books who has done many canbus projects in the past. Just shown him this post and he cant stop laughing!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

petesky said:


> I've trawled through all 14+ pages of this topic this morning - I missed the OP when it was posted and only just saw it.
> Quite frankly this is a superb project/product.
> 
> It is very expensive but those who are looking at the cost of it as a spoiler only are slightly missing the point ie when the spoiler is down it restores the original, intended aerodynamic look of the Mk1 TT as designed by Audi and that won lots of design accolades.
> ...


thanks peter,

I am no longer developing this tailgate, due to high cost in manufacture and time.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh well Lego Man that's a real shame you have decided to call it a day.
I guess for you and VSPURS you're now very likely to have the stability pack that Audi should have created.
Best of luck to you both.

As an aside I am one of those coders who used to work in automotive (BMW & GM were the customers during my 5 years at that) and £40/hour wouldn't be enough to tempt me back to automotive software - it's a very demanding domain which is a shame because the quality would be much better with more realistic deadlines.
Painful memories now erased!

Peter


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

petesky said:


> Oh well Lego Man that's a real shame you have decided to call it a day.
> I guess for you and VSPURS you're now very likely to have the stability pack that Audi should have created.
> Best of luck to you both.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Peter. This project was not really a money spinner but something fun and cool for the mk1 TT's.

Lol @ the 40 quid. Its nice to speak to someone from a similar field. I have now jumped on the Apple ios 2 years ago so all my time is on developing apps and building my car.

I think I may need to give one of my developers a pay rise! :roll:

BR

Lego


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lego man said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > AVR board
> ...


You're replying right now :?



lego man said:


> 40 quid wouldn't buy an hours worth of a coders time! I have an developer who works on our books who has done many canbus projects in the past. Just shown him this post and he cant stop laughing!


I see your reading comprehension hasn't improved while you've been away. My point is (which I thought was clear) that for £40 you could buy the hardware that would allow you to do this and that this hardware would come with CAN libraries and an abstracted development environment that would allow most non-coders to achieve the same result. I'm not saying this would be suitable for a commercial offering, but you'll be making a batch of boards and spreading the dev costs across them.

I understand you want to defend this project, but my point still stands. For not much money, I could build the electronics to make a spoiler go up and down at variable speeds. Having worked in R&D for many years, and having delivered limited run devices which do much more than yours has to, I understand what it takes.

Is it nice to speak to me, as I'm in a similar field?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Lego are you at GTI ? for some reason :roll: Linda wants to show you her car


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Are you Mad ? :lol: have you ever been in a position when you cant be bothered to do something, but still did! 
Its always nice to speak to you! ( REAL TALK ) :?

Feel free to put your ideas forward for others who may want to take on this project. If you can sort them out with a module that can do the same/similar function that is mounted in a nice housing ready to install for 40 quid then thats great news.

There was a little more functionality than just automatically going up and down with speed. A manual override could be selected from the "boot open" switch, which would not change the way that the original switch worked. Plus,you can also select the speed of which you would like the spoiler to operate, (which includes de-bonce dead bands to stop the spoiler from hunting around) again from this switch.

A small part of the spec, but my aim was to not drill any holes in the dash, and use the oem switch gear.

If you can supply something similar, or something that still could do the job for that kind of money then I am sure users will appreciate your work.

With the above, I am sure your over the 40 quid mark ! just in labour ! :lol: 
Just saying! :wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Lego are you at GTI ? for some reason :roll: Linda wants to show you her car


Hey Syd!

Yes I should be walking around endlessly for about 8 hours! I can see the car looks great for the pics. Would be great to catch up dude. Haven't seen you both for a while.

Lego


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lego man said:


> With the above, I am sure your over the 40 quid mark ! just in labour ! :lol:
> Just saying! :wink:


Sigh... This is the third time I'll say this, as it seems you really are struggling with the basics. For £40 I can get hardware that would allow me to do this. This hardware would come with libraries and a free IDE which would give me all the functionality you describe (and more, as the board would have all the I/Os broken out so in theory I could control many more things with it at the same time, all linked to the CAN bus). I'll put the following in capitals as it's the important bit and the bit you seem to miss:

THIS WOULD NOT BE SUITABLE AS A COMMERCIAL PIECE OF HARDWARE. I AM SAYING IT COULD BE DONE BY AN INDIVIDUAL WANTING TO ACHIEVE THE SAME RESULTS FOR THEMSELVES

Now, back to the commercial product. I've worked on boards that provide significantly more functionality than yours needs to and the hardware shouldn't cost any more than the AVR or PIC dev boards you can buy everywhere these days. The coding will obviously cost but lets be honest, this isn't rocket science, no matter how much you want to dress it up as such. If your coder has the CAN interface experience he claims to have, I would expect this to be a very simple task for him. Perhaps writing for iOS for too long has made him lose his edge?


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > With the above, I am sure your over the 40 quid mark ! just in labour ! :lol:
> ...


Like I asked, ARE YOU MAD !!!

Giving back some of your own medicine, I can remember that you liked winding people up, so do I time to time and I have only planted a few seeds with you!

Conclusion- you are mad! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Keep going I am enjoying this !

How can you supply this for 40 quid?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

It is fairly clear what is being said.

You can get the control components for £40.

Even someone with a fairly basic understanding of .net could do something with it, and the IDEs give you enough control to not even have to know much programming.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

Microsoft's .NET is a no-no :!:

As an embedded software engineer 'C' or ASM is the only way to program an automotive module - even for the amateur.
Any other language on the board and it would get messy, bloated and difficult to maintain.

Peter


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lego man said:


> How can you supply this for 40 quid?


I can't *supply* it for £40. I didn't say I could. I said (fourth time. Here we go) that I could *buy the hardware for that* and code it myself.


frakay100 said:


> It is fairly clear what is being said.


You'd think, wouldn't you. Let's hope his engineering skills are better than his grasp of English. Perhaps you have to go above your chosen speed 4 times before the spoiler eventually gets the message and rises up.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I was talking about the AVR board where the IDEs are Java or .net but basically the functionality of most is drag and drop and then you can compile to the board (obviously you are not compiling .net to the board)

You could create a plug and play version with an AVR board and an accelerometer if you just wanted to modify the tailgate and have the functionality of an automatic spoiler. Lego's is a much more integrated solution with the car it sounds like but if you were happy have the spoiler work automatically under certain G conditions then a simpler version could be done for less than half the cost.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

You would program it so if certain G conditions are met for a certain period of time you would be able to calculate the speed the car is going. Lets say you are going 50mph there would be a certain level of G-Force at 50mph. If you maintained that G or it was rising past for more than 15 seconds (this would stop any 'hunting') then that would suggest you are on a dual carriageway or accelerating to a motorway. The spoiler would then be activated.

In the tailgate you could then just have a simple override switch (good enough for the Veyron) for: leave up or leave down.

A whole unpainted tailgate could be shipped and all it would need is connecting up to the interior power (no more difficult from removing your tailgate and fitting it) and painting.

If this was a commercial venture this is how I would do it.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To be honest, interfacing with the CAN bus to operate at particular speeds isn't any more complex than using an accelerometer. A cheap CAN -> SPI interface would let you talk to whatever AVR/PIC dev board you wanted to use. You could combine it with an accelerometer if you wanted to have multiple triggers into the algorithm.

Lego, I have no problem with your product (although I hope that the electronics don't make up a major part of the cost, as I believe it could be done relatively cheaply). I don't even think the overall price is that surprising considering the volumes and engineering work involved. What I do object to are your constant efforts to belittle anyone who wants to have a go at this themselves, and your insistence that the electronics/coding side are complex, which implies they're beyond most modders abilities. I think most technically minded people on here would be amazed at what they could achieve on their own with some of the 'hobbyist' dev boards available now. The days of this stuff being restricted to coders and engineers are long gone.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex said:


> To be honest, interfacing with the CAN bus to operate at particular speeds isn't any more complex than using an accelerometer. A cheap CAN -> SPI interface would let you talk to whatever AVR/PIC dev board you wanted to use. You could combine it with an accelerometer if you wanted to have multiple triggers into the algorithm.
> 
> Lego, I have no problem with your product (although I hope that the electronics don't make up a major part of the cost, as I believe it could be done relatively cheaply). I don't even think the overall price is that surprising considering the volumes and engineering work involved. What I do object to are your constant efforts to belittle anyone who wants to have a go at this themselves, and your insistence that the electronics/coding side are complex, which implies they're beyond most modders abilities. I think most technically minded people on here would be amazed at what they could achieve on their own with some of the 'hobbyist' dev boards available now. The days of this stuff being restricted to coders and engineers are long gone.


Spandex, are you mad?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lego man said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, interfacing with the CAN bus to operate at particular speeds isn't any more complex than using an accelerometer. A cheap CAN -> SPI interface would let you talk to whatever AVR/PIC dev board you wanted to use. You could combine it with an accelerometer if you wanted to have multiple triggers into the algorithm.
> ...


I don't think so, although obviously I'm not the best person to judge. Which part of my post specifically do you feel implies that I am? So far all your replies have no real content other than "are you mad?" and "lolololol". Unless you have some technical input to this discussion, I'm just going to assume you left this stuff to a developer and don't really understand it fully yourself.


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

frakay100 said:


> I was talking about the AVR board where the IDEs are Java or .net


Point taken!

Peter


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Front row seats anyone?!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Spandex, are you mad?[/quote]
I don't think so, although obviously I'm not the best person to judge. Which part of my post specifically do you feel implies that I am? So far all your replies have no real content other than "are you mad?" and "lolololol". Unless you have some technical input to this discussion, I'm just going to assume you left this stuff to a developer and don't really understand it fully yourself.[/quote]

Nope, I know nothing about programming !

10 Print "Are you mad ?" 
20 goto 10

Basic for the win?

Spandex, I have been taking to P*SS over the last few posts. Cheer up ! seems like you keep on biting !

So how could you make this for only 40 quid ? run it past me again ! ( sounds like something you would find in Halfords )


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lego man said:


> Nope, I know nothing about programming !


Well, you code on iOS and you're about 15 (I'm basing this estimate on your extensive use of 'lol', excessive exclamation marks and your generally poor spelling) so you can't be _that_ good. :wink: 


lego man said:


> 10 Print "Are you mad ?"
> 20 goto 10
> 
> Basic for the win?


Pffft.. like you remember basic.


lego man said:


> Spandex, I have been taking to P*SS over the last few posts. Cheer up ! seems like you keep on biting !
> 
> So how could you make this for only 40 quid ? run it past me again ! ( sounds like something you would find in Halfords )


Biting? I'm just replying, the same as you. Do you think this means you're winding me up??

Ok, let me break it down. This method would probably be more expensive (maybe £55) but it would be so simple a school kid could code it. As you're just coming up to your GCSEs this might also be of interest to you:

First, buy an Arduino. This is a nice AVR based board that comes with an IDE that's specifically designed for non-coders to use. Arduinos have a standardised spec for daughterboards called 'shields'. There are shields for pretty much anything you'd ever want to do with electronics and they come with all the libraries and sample code you'd need to use them. There just happens to be a CAN bus shield (it's pretty cool. It has an SD slot for data logging and a spare serial port for a GPS receiver) which plugs straight into the Arduino and gives you an unbelievably simple interface for reading any PIDs you want from the bus. So, you'd put a pot on one of the Arduinos inputs to vary your activation speed and a relay on one of the outputs to trigger the spoiler. You could change the pot for momentary buttons and have a display showing the selected activation speed (or have separate up and down speeds like most OEM active spoilers have).


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Are you Mad ?
Are you Mad ?
Are you Mad ?
Are you Mad ?
Are you Mad ?
*break

sorry I couldn't stop it !

"Biting? I'm just replying, the same as you. Do you think this means you're winding me up??"

Yep, when I keep on asking the same question and you get upset by me doing so ! I guess so !

Cool man sounds a nice bit of kit. 8) (noted for future use)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

lego man said:


> Yep, when I keep on asking the same question and you get upset by me doing so ! I guess so !
> 
> Cool man sounds a nice bit of kit. 8) (noted for future use)


Well, I can confirm I was at no point upset. I'm just relieved to see that what I mistook for spectacular stupidity on your part was just you trying to wind me up.

It is indeed a nice bit of kit, although overspecced for what you're doing here (hence me thinking your board should cost less than that for hardware alone, as the Arduino and CAN shield are commercial dev boards so you're also paying their overheads). It's AVR based though, and you're very much against that particular micro. Which micro do you use in your module?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i think les and tony should get in on this conversation


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> i think les and tony should get in on this conversation


Lol I need to change that thread Title


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

R80RTT said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > i think les and tony should get in on this conversation
> ...


lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

lego man said:


> Hi all ** update**
> 
> We are ready for a small production on the electric / control unit side, but still working on the fabrication.
> Once this is complete, we will be ready to confirm a price for the install and installation costs.
> ...


Well, is it ready? And how much would that cost approx. ?


----------



## Redneck Truck (Nov 26, 2011)

Failed to read pages 2-16 as I'm on my phone. Interested in performing this modification on my roadster. Is it possible, has it been done, and at what cost?


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

I made the post before I have readen whole thread, now I know that the modification costs 2k quids, but I would like to know if I can make it at home, just need to know which parts do I need?.... Any any plan which I should follow?


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

I have one for sale if anyone is interested. That is the spoiler of the MKII complete with motor and is in excellent condition in silver.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Its better to have the whole MK2 tailgate as there is a bit of cut and shut involved..me thinks.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

harrismhome said:


> I have one for sale if anyone is interested. That is the spoiler of the MKII complete with motor and is in excellent condition in silver.


You need the skin from the Mk2 tailgate which the motorised unit fits in! That then needs to be fitted to a Mk1 tailgate but you hve issues with both tailgates being completely different shapes, widths and at different angles down to the bottom of e tailgate. There's lots to do to fabricate it all to fit and then that's before you then need to sort yourself out with a control unit to be able to operate the spoiler.

It's not all that simple unfortunately!


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> harrismhome said:
> 
> 
> > I have one for sale if anyone is interested. That is the spoiler of the MKII complete with motor and is in excellent condition in silver.
> ...


I'm a bit late, but, do you have any plans I could follow or something? I think I could handle this...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Bago47 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > harrismhome said:
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## balgarthno (Feb 6, 2012)

I am new to this but can you tell me how to wire motorised spoiler to mk1 audi tt


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Could you not use the motorised control unit from the corrado


----------

